# Who is the current Main Character of the universe?



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Tell us who do you think is the current main character of the universe and why do you think so. These answers are automatically invalid:

1. "Me" (A true main character denies his main characterness), you can't suggest that you yourself are the main character
2. God
3. "Everyone's the main character of his/her own life blah blah"

Or who was the previous main character?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know who it is, but Donald Trump seems to think he's the main character of some universe or other.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well he's American, that much is given.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Descartes' Evil Demon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> I don't know who it is, but Donald Trump seems to think he's the main character of some universe or other.


I think he is the main character in A universe; just not This one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Dim7 is the right answer.

What do I win?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

How did God become the second choice? Personally, I think he is the main character, because he is so secure in his existence that he doesn't force you to believe in him.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

dogen said:


> Dim7 is the right answer.
> 
> What do I win?


I'm obviously the main character of Talk Classical. But my real life simply isn't adventurous enough for me to be the main character of the universe.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually the center of the universe are the great classical music composers.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

ArtMusic said:


> Actually the center of the universe are the great classical music composers.


But they're all dead... well maybe it's Alma Deutcher?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> But they're all dead... well maybe it's Alma Deutcher?


I know they are dead and I am sure many heroes are dead people. Except young Alma De.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

The _current_ main character has to be alive, though.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

In spite of the rules of the post, I will still say me. 

If I turn my back on someone even for a moment, how do I know they have not died from spontaneous combustion. All the people I know could be dead. 

Therefore it's me. Because I'm the only one that is sure to exist and be alive and well.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

GhenghisKhan said:


> In spite of the rules of the post, I will still say me.
> 
> If I turn my back on someone even for a moment, *how do I know they have not died from spontaneous combustion.* All the people I know could be dead.
> 
> Therefore it's me. Because I'm the only one that is sure to exist and be alive and well.


One way would be to turn round again and look. If you see a pile of ashes, spontaneous combustion is favourite. On the other hand, if they are standing there same as before it's less likely.

Having said that, we are all figments of your imagination. So yes, it's you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Is, "There's no such thing," a permissible response? Or what about "What do you mean...a Main Character of the Universe?"

In the meantime, I'd have to say Skeletor.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> Is, "There's no such thing," a permissible response? Or what about "What do you mean...a Main Character of the Universe?"


These are not permissible responses. Do not derail this thread with academic semantics. You know very well what it means to be the main character of the universe.

Polyprotagonism is however permissible, but seven is the maximum number of protagonists.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's Meryl Streep - she's the twenty-one Main Characters of the Universe.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> These are not permissible responses. Do not derail this thread with academic semantics. You know very well what it means to be the main character of the universe.
> 
> Polyprotagonism is however permissible, *but seven is the maximum number of protagonists.*


Doc, Grumpy, Happy, Sleepy, Bashful, Sneezy, Dopey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Polyprotagonism is however permissible


...but is it pronounceable before breakfast? (it's only 8am here as I type).

I think this will be my word of the day.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> ...but is it pronounceable before breakfast? (it's only 8am here as I type).
> 
> *I think this will be my word of the day.*


Will you be working it into many conversations today?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The main character of the universe is Lrrr from the planet Omicron Persei 8. Duh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Will you be working it into many conversations today?


I can quite see how it will fit into discussions about appointing headteachers, but I'm less sure of its use in such topics as, "Is it time for coffee?" or "Do you need me to iron anything for you today?"

But maybe I'm just suffering from a feeble lack of imagination. If you can give me some pointers...?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> The main character of the universe is Lrrr from the planet Omicron Persei 8. Duh.


Well bite my shiny metal a**, I'd completely forgotten about him.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> I can quite see how it will fit into discussions about appointing headteachers, but I'm less sure of its use in such topics as, "Is it time for coffee?" or "Do you need me to iron anything for you today?"
> 
> But maybe I'm just suffering from a feeble lack of imagination. *If you can give me some pointers...?*


I'll let you know if I have a moment of inspiration.

I'm racking my brains as to how I could work it into a conversation with the chiropodist I have to see this afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Is there a thread on ironing?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Is there a thread on ironing?


There soon could be.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

My chickens are the main characters of the universe. I know this because I told myself to.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Dim7 said:


> The _current_ main character has to be alive, though.


God lives. In your neighborhood even.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Reliable signs of main characterness:

Jumping around for no reason

Waving around one's weapon, or kicking and punching air

Breaking into houses of strangers and taking their possessions without permission - 
especially if the ones whose homes have been invaded act as if this was normal

Breaking jars

Important events tend to happen when the person arrives


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

^ Well with those clues you've made it pretty obvious.

MoonlightSonata


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

It must be Billi McBride. People who are married with 30 invisible Angels (no, look here, it is not a joke) a for sure in the top 10.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Balthazar said:


> ^ Well with those clues you've made it pretty obvious.
> 
> MoonlightSonata


Has MoonlightSonata for instance barged in your house, opened your treasure chests and taken their contents, broken jars in your house and engaged in other kinds of vandalism - and you were totally OK with it?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

^^^ To be completely honest, the first time I was a bit taken aback. I was marathoning the fourth season of _24_, enjoying a nice Sancerre, and the din of the jar-breaking was quite distracting. Since then, though, I've come to accept it as the natural order of things.

And a note of clarification: I don't keep my treasure chests here at my principal address, but MS has been gradually making off with my complete collection of Enrique Iglesias CDs.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Recently though the world has become a bit more reactive to MoonlightSonata's antics. I heard he dragged a corpse into a total stranger's house, and was told to "put that thing down".


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Has MoonlightSonata for instance barged in your house, opened your treasure chests and taken their contents, broken jars in your house and engaged in other kinds of vandalism - and you were totally OK with it?


So MoonlightSonata/MC of the Universe is a poltergeist?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol: On the day I retired from the 40 hours work week, I wore a shirt that had the words: _I Am The Center of the Universe_.

For that day, June 30, 2006, I was the most important person _I knew_ ... that was my day.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Reliable signs of main characterness:
> 
> Jumping around for no reason
> 
> ...


Yes, my chickens jump - flap, anyway - around a lot.
They peck the air - does that count?
They invaded the cat's room yesterday and he hardly even noticed.
They have spilt their food before, and the jar would have broken if the food had been in a jar.
Important events do happen - insects are eaten. Being eaten is an extremely significant event in the insect's life.
So I was right! My chickens _are_ the main characters of the universe!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Has MoonlightSonata for instance barged in your house, opened your treasure chests and taken their contents, broken jars in your house and engaged in other kinds of vandalism - *and you were totally OK with it?*


Of course - I always make a nice cup of tea for my victims. It would be ever so rude not to.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It's obvious isn't it
It's got to be .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not the main character, but there's a high probability I might be the primary antagonist/final boss.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Am I good at killing threads or do I just show up after they've petered out? Perhaps the former would be more likely given my primary antagonist status.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you tend to fight a lot with MoonlightSonata, using a lot of cool and intimidating superpowers but fighting in a highly predictable pattern, giving every now and then MoonlightSonata an easy chance to hit you?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Do you tend to fight a lot with MoonlightSonata, using a lot of cool and intimidating superpowers but fighting in a highly predictable pattern, giving every now and then MoonlightSonata an easy chance to hit you?


I'm way more under the radar than that. Moonlight sonata scarcely knows I exist, but I've been keeping tabs on him via my remote viewing capabilities, so I can take action if it looks like the prophecy might start to become true.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know who is the main character, but I know who is the _brother_ of the main character. Figure that out, folks!


----------



## notclintonbake (May 1, 2018)

It's Clinton Bake. Obviously God just sort of writes the story. I can't say that there's a whole lot going on right now but I have a feeling that the pace is going to start trending in the more momentous direction.


----------



## notclintonbake (May 1, 2018)

*2 Easy 2*

It's Clinton Bake. Obviously God just sort of writes the story. I can't say that there's a whole lot going on right now but I have a feeling that the pace is going to start trending in the more momentous direction.

:angel::devil:

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

notclintonbake said:


> It's Clinton Bake. Obviously God just sort of writes the story. I can't say that there's a whole lot going on right now but I have a feeling that the pace is going to start trending in the more momentous direction.


Does he do a good cake? If so I vote for him..............

Note your post count is very low


----------



## notclintonbake (May 1, 2018)

Yeah, he has one, will let anyone eat it too. A real hero type :lol::lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

notclintonbake said:


> Yeah, he has one, will let anyone eat it too. A real hero type :lol::lol:


Some cheese with it too, would be nice


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...well currently in the dimension i am in... it is the evil overlords of saturn... :O where Cthulhu decided it was a pleasant idea to start playing the worlds largest cello. along with the world's largest drum, and the worlds largest flute... 
who would have thought it would sound amazing. :O


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the Almighty is the main character


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

david johnson said:


> the Almighty is the main character


You mean Bruce


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You mean Bruce


Springsteen?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Springsteen?


Well, he is the Boss


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Zorgon! His innumerable minions have recently told him that a remote planet is inhabited by countless creatures made of meat. He grows hungry and is looking at his version of Yelp. Maybe there's a delivery service...

"Two deep-fried hands with buffalo sauce, a leg, and a breast. Chocolate shake with that."


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Well this evening, i am face to face with princess Zelda... :O which i have no idea how i ended up in Hyrule... :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cosmic Cowboy I believe .......................


----------

